# Introductory Barista Course gift advice



## Lexington (Oct 2, 2017)

We currently have a built in Bean to cup machine which makes very passable basic coffee. However my husband would love to have the full barista style set up at home. However, before we commit I think it's wise for him to do a basic training course that will hopefully give him the knowledge on how to make a decent espresso and flat white but more importantly, help him decide which type of machine to invest in as well as the all important grinder! Could anyone recommend a really good course? There seem to be zillions out there. We're in Ascot so London is doable. I'd love to get something booked in for his birthday, which is in a couple of weeks. TIA for your wisdom coffee gurus!


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

Lexington said:


> We currently have a built in Bean to cup machine which makes very passable basic coffee. However my husband would love to have the full barista style set up at home. However, before we commit I think it's wise for him to do a basic training course that will hopefully give him the knowledge on how to make a decent espresso and flat white but more importantly, help him decide which type of machine to invest in as well as the all important grinder! Could anyone recommend a really good course? There seem to be zillions out there. We're in Ascot so London is doable. I'd love to get something booked in for his birthday, which is in a couple of weeks. TIA for your wisdom coffee gurus!


I know that it's probably too far away but I can recommend Southsea Coffee (http://www.southseacoffee.co.uk), if you're interested than check out their website, email or phone them. To keep within the forum guidelines and for clarity I have no connection with them (or any other other company that I may mention in this thread) other than having recently done a Latte art course with them and visiting for the occasional coffee. I was struggling with consistently texturing the milk correctly and found that having someone show me in person was a great help.

When I was looking into home barista training myself, I read that the Winchester Coffee School (which I believe is connected to Coffee Lab) has a good reputation, so maybe if someone else has had first hand experience with them then maybe they could advise.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Bumping an old thread here. My family want to get me and a close family friend who also loves coffee some Barista training or coffee making experience.

We're based in the North West, is there anywhere that offers this "oop north" that you guys know of?

I've seen that Foundry in Sheffield do so but they're about 90mins away, anywhere Manchester based or NW?

TIA.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@ATZ Can offer training in Preston. PM me if interested.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MikeBookham said:


> When I was looking into home barista training myself, I read that the Winchester Coffee School (which I believe is connected to Coffee Lab) has a good reputation, so maybe if someone else has had first hand experience with them then maybe they could advise.


Just to clarify, in case people are looking in future, the two aren't related. Dham Tamang used to do some training for Winchester Coffee Roasters before he moved on to Coffee Lab. I did an introductory course with Winchester coffee roasters, it's quite a good grounding (yes I know) in making coffee.

Not a criticism per se but it doesn't include things like weighing your dose or output that most would do on here though - at least it didn't when I did it.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

I was looking for training in/nearish to Reading, Berks.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

frustin said:


> I was looking for training in/nearish to Reading, Berks.


Hi, if you're still looking then I'm just down the road in Bramley, Hampshire and I believe Glenn is not too far down the M4 on the top of London somewhere. What kind of training were you looking for?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Joe - I'm in Pinner (Northolt is a good reference point as most people know it)


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Any members able to offer training at my home in Leeds?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Do you definitely want home training - Limini in Bradford offer courses. But if you want home training, I could be persuaded to venture into Yorkshire

PM me if you are interested to discuss what you would like covering.


----------



## Gaz| (Nov 29, 2017)

Sorry to hijack, but are there any available in westmidlands?, wanna try some nice espresso to compare my training lol!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

@garydyke1 has been known to do some training before and isn't a million miles away. Not sure if he's still doing that kinda thing, but maybe he'll comment soon.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Gaz| said:


> Sorry to hijack, but are there any available in westmidlands?, wanna try some nice espresso to compare my training lol!


That's within my range . Lemme know if you wanna chat


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Hi, if you're still looking then I'm just down the road in Bramley, Hampshire and I believe Glenn is not too far down the M4 on the top of London somewhere. What kind of training were you looking for?


Yep! I went to Glenn's yesterday. Polished up what i've been doing, trying to iron out any bad habits; how hard to tamp, how to hold the tamper. Biggest issue I cleaned up was not to be so retentive about hitting 36sec per 36grams pour, go with taste first.

Introduced to milk and how to pour a latte as i've not really done much over the years as i tend towards americanos. Pour high, watery milk, pour lower and gets thicker. Also with americano's pouring the water first (which i sort of knew but hadnt practised it), did a bit of a taste test there.

Coffee distribution tool - where have you been all my life?

Thanks very much Glenn, money well spent and you're a good teacher.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My pleasure!

Was really great to meet you and to spend hours playing with coffee.

Nadine enjoyed the Flat White you made her too.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

frustin said:


> Coffee distribution tool - where have you been all my life?
> 
> .


Which coffee distribution tool is it?

Sounds like it was very successful overall!


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Which coffee distribution tool is it?
> 
> Sounds like it was very successful overall!


Yeah, Glenn was very patient with me. You know what it's like when you have someone watching you do something e.g. typing on a keyboard or making a coffee an espresso, you end up fumbling like a newbie.









the one i got is one of these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B075PG5BX1/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Mine arrived this morning, works a treat. it smooths the grind flat, so no hills and whatever, you just tamp straight down and you're done.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

frustin said:


> You know what it's like when you have someone watching you do something e.g. typing on a keyboard or making a coffee an espresso, you end up fumbling like a newbie.


I know exactly what you mean. I had this with deadlifting at the gym the other day. I said to the coach - I'm not sure I always do it like that, I was basically just thinking about being watched!



frustin said:


> the one i got is one of these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B075PG5BX1/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Mine arrived this morning, works a treat. it smooths the grind flat, so no hills and whatever, you just tamp straight down and you're done.


Excellent, I have something similar and haven't used it much. I should give it another go!


----------

